# Did u see this... caught from Okaloosa Island Pier



## Nicevilleski

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

Lucky!


----------



## tyler0421

Yea someone emailed me that yesterday. I hope he ate it! If not thats B.S. killing a fish like that.


----------



## Chris V

I'm no tree hugger and don't mind someone killing a fish but just cause it was caught from a pier doesn't mean you can't release it. Of course its different when you are caught in the moment and your not used to catching shit like that and don't know that they are usually released. Oh well, pretty fish anyway


----------



## roofordie

is that a sailfish? Kinda shallow forr those, isnt it?


----------



## FishAddict

They pop up now and then during the summer. I caught one a few miles south of OIP a few yrs ago trilling for kings. I agree on releasing those (released mine), but as long as you are allowed, it's withinyour right to keep.


----------



## Caspr21

there has been several sails seen and caught within a couple of miles of the beach this year. The population is coming back. IMO, it would be great to have a fishery that we do have sails constantly close to the beach and it is not uncommon to catch them. I think stopping the long lining is helping a lot. But to kill one just cause it was caught on the pier to me is a bunch of crap. By all means great accomplishment, but 1) how do you know the fish is legal from the pier? 2) why not take some pics and swim it off for someone else to catch it?. Now, with that being said, if he is dead upon landing it, then do the right thing and keep it. But, hopefully the fish wasnt just thrown to the wayside and let maggots eat on it. 

Its just my .02 cents and worth exactly that

wes


----------



## MARLIN DOG

Why would you kill a sailfish???


----------



## WW2

> *MARLIN DOG (7/14/2009)*Why would you kill a sailfish???


Because you want to eat it?


----------



## Max_Power

A good friend of mine caught a sailfish off of the OIP back when we were in high school (late 80s).


----------



## roofordie

The sailfish looked pretty bloody to me. I dnt know much about their resiliancy, but judging from the photo I would guess that even if released that would of died from injuries or its inability to escape the jaws of a large shark. 

Dont get me wrong, I am in the "dont kill it unless you're going to eat it" group. Judging from the injuries in the photo, if I would have been the angler then sailfish would have been on my table that night.

Are they a good eating fish or just a sport fish??


----------



## hotshot

> *MARLIN DOG (7/14/2009)*Why would you kill a sailfish???


to ride it around strapped to the hood of the car?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *roofordie (7/14/2009)*The sailfish looked pretty bloody to me. I dnt know much about their resiliancy, but judging from the photo I would guess that even if released that would of died from injuries or its inability to escape the jaws of a large shark.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I am in the "dont kill it unless you're going to eat it" group. Judging from the injuries in the photo, if I would have been the angler then sailfish would have been on my table that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they a good eating fish or just a sport fish??




LOL yeah its bloody from a pier Gaff that sunk into it to drag it up.There was no way to measure that fish before they stuck it being 30 feet to the water.more impressive would have been releasing it but i guess when all you do is fish the pier than keeping it would have been right since you never see much of anything else besides tarpon and kings.

I am sure the fish wasnt reported and im sure the guy that gaffed it did not know what the 63 inches meant.The fish looks legal But most pier willys are so eager to stick a gaff in anything they can .


----------



## -=Desperado=-

better pic


----------



## -=Desperado=-

better pic


----------



## FishAddict

The regular crew on OIP will pretty much police short fish on the end of the pier. In theold daysit was gaff what swims, but that is not the norm now, especially on short kings, cobes,and reds. Don't judgeby old memories, I've seen this first hand this year multiple times on borderline kings, which is a good thing.


----------



## pierrat23

I fish from the OIP all the time and i was out there when the sail was landed, that fish was dead at the gaff, it didn't have any energy after that fight and probably wouldn't have made it if they tried to release it, so it was a good thing that he kept it and ate it. I don't know y keeping one sail fish has bothered ya so much, some people don't have the option to take out an expensive boat and catch sail fish or whatever that want. So i think that what he did was right. And by the way they do a good job at regulating the fish caught on the pier.


----------



## kingling

> LOL yeah its bloody from a pier Gaff that sunk into it to drag it up.There was no way to measure that fish before they stuck it being 30 feet to the water.more impressive would have been releasing it but i guess when all you do is fish the pier than keeping it would have been right since you never see much of anything else besides tarpon and kings.
> I am sure the fish wasnt reported and im sure the guy that gaffed it did not know what the 63 inches meant.The fish looks legal But most pier willys are so eager to stick a gaff in anything they can .


wil please since your such a god of knowing how to do everything possible in the fishing world 

go catch a sailfish on the pier. you come on here and bash a guy for doing something that is pefectly legal.if he wants to kill a sailfish a day, more power to him, im not saying i agree with it but it is legal and he can do it all day long.and you say we are eager to to stick a gaff in anything.let me ask you this, how elsewould you get it up. i mean its a little big for abridge net, and i dont think the mesh would last very long with that bill goingevery direction. i dont know about the guys at okaloosa but we can tell about how long a fish is because like you said all we do is fish on the pier and dont do anything else. so let us stick to what we do on the pier and you stick to doing whatever it is you do, and quit bitching about people who fish on the pier


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah its bloody from a pier Gaff that sunk into it to drag it up.There was no way to measure that fish before they stuck it being 30 feet to the water.more impressive would have been releasing it but i guess when all you do is fish the pier than keeping it would have been right since you never see much of anything else besides tarpon and kings.
> 
> I am sure the fish wasnt reported and im sure the guy that gaffed it did not know what the 63 inches meant.The fish looks legal But most pier willys are so eager to stick a gaff in anything they can .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wil please since your such a god of knowing how to do everything possible in the fishing world
> 
> 
> 
> go catch a sailfish on the pier. you come on here and bash a guy for doing something that is pefectly legal.if he wants to kill a sailfish a day, more power to him, im not saying i agree with it but it is legal and he can do it all day long.and you say we are eager to to stick a gaff in anything.let me ask you this, how elsewould you get it up. i mean its a little big for abridge net, and i dont think the mesh would last very long with that bill goingevery direction. i dont know about the guys at okaloosa but we can tell about how long a fish is because like you said all we do is fish on the pier and dont do anything else. so let us stick to what we do on the pier and you stick to doing whatever it is you do, and quit bitching about people who fish on the pier
Click to expand...



calm down man.go back and read my post than read yours .You basically agreed with what i said than bashed me for my opinion.

If you didnt have anything better to contribute to this post than to bash me than you are no better.Re read my post carefully.



and catching a sail on the pier is nothing more than being at the right p[lace at the right time.Not like put the octagan in gear and drove to the spot and set out a kite spread so give it a rest.I dont understand why you think i have never fished the pier.I was fishing OIP dude when the only people that owned a VS were frank and you was still in diapers so again.Calm down.everyone is entitled to an opinion.I wasnt the only person that disagreed with killing it so why jump m ass?


----------



## gwhite33

why dose every one hate on you so much.


----------



## floater1

i think will has been bashed on just about every topic he has posted on damn give the dude a break for a change, i mean damn opinions are like ass hole and everyone has one,but anyway nice catch


----------



## gwhite33

i have learned some stuff from will about offshore fishing and hes sounds like a good guy to me. give this man a break.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Will someone buy me or give me a van staal? I want one..


----------



## pierrat23

Hey guys i would just like to apologize for the recent post, i was having one hell of a shitty day and i just let it get the best of me, everyone is intitled to thier opinoin.

Sorry for everything


----------



## Yankeefisher56

I'd fairly new to the area but I have just started to fish the pier weekly and I know if the day ever comes that I hook into a sailfish I will either put the fish on my wall or in my belly. I dont see a problem with folks taking legal fish off the pier after all that is what the pier is there for.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

> *pierrat23 (7/16/2009)*Hey guys i would just like to apologize for the recent post, i was having one hell of a shitty day and i just let it get the best of me, everyone is intitled to thier opinoin.
> 
> Sorry for everything





> *pierrat23 (7/15/2009)*I fish from the OIP all the time and i was out there when the sail was landed, that fish was dead at the gaff, it didn't have any energy after that fight and probably wouldn't have made it if they tried to release it, so it was a good thing that he kept it and ate it. I don't know y keeping one sail fish has bothered ya so much, some people don't have the option to take out an expensive boat and catch sail fish or whatever that want. So i think that what he did was right. And by the way they do a good job at regulating the fish caught on the pier.


pierrat23, nothing wrong with your opinion, it is what it is!! that is what this forum is for and if it was not for opinions this forum would not be here. you did not attack anyone or be a smartassby opposing someone elses opinion. Now for the DH that had to attack Will for his opinion is what this forum can do without. Will clearly stated it was probably right, but would have been more impressive if a sail was released from the pier. he is calling Will a god and his screen namereferes to being aKING. Inferiority Complex? Dont know ya Will but sounds like you were caught playing spin the bottle with everyones wife on here!! Thanks for the informative posts and the #'s you posted!


----------



## kingling

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>i think will has been bashed on just about every topic he has posted on damn give the dude a break for a change, i mean damn opinions are like ass hole and everyone has one,but anyway nice catch </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


maybe its because he bashes people in the first place


----------



## kingling

> calm down man.go back and read my post than read yours .You basically agreed with what i said than bashed me for my opinion.
> If you didnt have anything better to contribute to this post than to bash me than you are no better.Re read my post carefully.
> 
> and catching a sail on the pier is nothing more than being at the right p[lace at the right time.Not like put the octagan in gear and drove to the spot and set out a kite spread so give it a rest.I dont understand why you think i have never fished the pier.I was fishing OIP dude when the only people that owned a VS were frank and you was still in diapers so again.Calm down.everyone is entitled to an opinion.I wasnt the only person that disagreed with killing it so why jump m ass?


i never agreed with what you said 

to tell you the truth a really dont care if he kills it or not, 

i know you werent the only one who disagreed but your the only one who's reply degraded the person

and saying you fished on okaloosa isnt saying much


----------



## roofordie

> *floater (7/16/2009)*i think will has been bashed on just about every topic he has posted on damn give the dude a break for a change, i mean damn opinions are like ass hole and everyone has one,but anyway nice catch


Floater, with a signature like that I do believe you just made a Raider's fan outta me.


----------



## NICHOLAS

Sailfish are very good eating.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

if he was legal, whats the problem?? i must be missin something


----------



## Pourman1

I'll be cruising the beaches in the Yak this week , would love to catch one :letsparty


----------



## stargazer

I choked him myself, then watched him get caught. perfectly legal, 63 inches. Congratulations!


----------



## UnderWater Angler

> *kingling (7/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> calm down man.go back and read my post than read yours .You basically agreed with what i said than bashed me for my opinion.
> 
> If you didnt have anything better to contribute to this post than to bash me than you are no better.Re read my post carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> and catching a sail on the pier is nothing more than being at the right p[lace at the right time.Not like put the octagan in gear and drove to the spot and set out a kite spread so give it a rest.I dont understand why you think i have never fished the pier.I was fishing OIP dude when the only people that owned a VS were frank and you was still in diapers so again.Calm down.everyone is entitled to an opinion.I wasnt the only person that disagreed with killing it so why jump m ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never agreed with what you said
> 
> 
> 
> to tell you the truth a really dont care if he kills it or not,
> 
> 
> 
> i know you werent the only one who disagreed but your the only one who's reply degraded the person
> 
> 
> 
> and saying you fished on okaloosa isnt saying much
Click to expand...



You should care


----------



## John B.

If it was me and it is legal, kill it d-e-a-d DEAD.


----------



## kingling

the fish was legal, weather the guy chose to release it or keep it was his choice 

end of story


----------



## Jhoe

Seriously. I can promise you if I ever catch my first legal sailfish. He will be killed, cleaned, and eaten. and I'm totally going to make some kind of sword out of his nose and face!


----------



## a

isnt it kinda hipocritical to release only the "glamour" fish? ooooh, a sailfish! unless your hungry, release it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

This is a sport where fish die. I'm sure that is not news to anybody. I agree that if you ain't going to eat it then it would be best to let it go. If we were that concerned about the well being of fish we wouldn't be sticking hooks in 'em and dragging them around on the end of a fishing line for our enjoyment. 

Catch& filet and that's all I've got tosay:hungry


----------



## a

ifWE werent concerned with the well being of fish....there wouldnt be any.


----------



## REDFISH101

very nice fish off the pier what a prize:clap:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *REDFISH101 (7/23/2009)*very nice fish off the pier what a prize:clap:clap


Thats what im talking about. Redfish post again.


----------



## User6882

the fish is leagl.. wtf does it matter to ANYBODY but the man who caught the fish.. why cant yall just drop it


----------



## T

WOW, are you kidding me?


----------

